# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Batteryworld (WEB Master)

## view

Τίτλος:

Ζητείται Webmaster - Graphics Designer

Περιγραφή:

Η ΠΟΔΙΚΟΓΛΟΥ Ι.ΓΑΒΡΙΗΛ (BATTERYWORLD-MICROELECTRONICS), εταιρεία εισαγωγής και εμπορίας ηλεκτρονικών με έδρα τη Θεσσαλονίκη, αναζητά για πρόσληψη συνεργάτη με τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις για να αναλάβει:

1. Τη διαχείριση των εταιρικών websites-eshop (πλατφόρμα OpenCart) και της εταιρικής παρουσίας στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης
2. Τη δημιουργία προωθητικού υλικού σε ηλεκτρονική και έντυπη μορφή (προϊόντικοί κατάλογοι, διαφημιστικές καταχωρήσεις, συσκευασίες προϊόντων κλπ)
Απαιτούμενα προσόντα:
1. Εμπειρία σε κάποια πλατφόρμα eCommerce (ιδανικά: OpenCart)
2. Εμπειρία στη διαχείριση social media accounts(Facebook,linkedin,twiteer,instagram)
3. Εμπειρία με λογισμικό δημιουργίας γραφικών και DTP (ιδανικά: Adobe InDesign)
4. Για τους άνδρες: εκπληρωμένες στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσεις
5. Άριστη γνώση της Αγγλικής γλώσσας
Θα μετρηθούν ως πολύ θετικά:
1. Σπουδές σχετικές με Πληροφορική ή Γραφικές Τέχνες/Σχεδίαση
2. Εμπειρία σε λογισμικό ERP (ιδανικά: EPSILONNET-Pylon)
3. Γνώσεις Linux System Administration, LEMP stack setup σε VPS και αλλαγές σε DNS records
4. Γνώσεις Web Design και/ή Development

Η εταιρεία παρέχει:

Πλήρη απασχόληση
Σταθερό μισθό
Φιλικό περιβάλλον εργασίας

Επικοινωνία:

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι παρακαλούνται να στείλουν βιογραφικό σημείωμα σε μορφή PDF (info@batteryworld.gr)

----------

